# fixing the <=6.1 SMP bug



## Lem0nHead (Aug 25, 2009)

hello
I have a server with freebsd 6.1-RELEASE and I need to patch it since it's vulnerable to this new(?) bug

is my safest option to do a full kernel upgrade or it's possible to upgrade just this kern_descrip.c?

if it's best to do a full kernel upgrade, the safest route is upgrading to 6.4-RELEASE (stable?) or 6.1-STABLE?

(I'm happy with this kernel, don't causes me problems... I just can't have this local vuln)

thanks


----------



## ale (Aug 25, 2009)

6.1 is EoL
http://www.freebsd.org/security/


----------



## Lem0nHead (Aug 25, 2009)

hm
ok, so 6.4-RELEASE or 6.4-STABLE?
does upgrading to a different branch brings more risks to the upgrading process or it doesn't matter?

thanks


----------



## ale (Aug 25, 2009)

The intrinsic risk in the operation are more or less the same. Maybe something could be different in the final result either positively or negatively.
Remember that STABLE is a development branch, so it depends on the purpose of the server.


----------



## Lem0nHead (Aug 25, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> The intrinsic risk in the operation are more or less the same. Maybe something could be different in the final result either positively or negatively.
> Remember that STABLE is a development branch, so it depends on the purpose of the server.



for some reason I was thinking stable was, hm, more stable than release 
but ok, I think I got it now
gonna keep with the release one since it seems it's better for critical systems (although mine is not that much critical)

thanks


----------



## ale (Aug 26, 2009)

Lem0nHead said:
			
		

> for some reason I was thinking stable was, hm, more stable than release
> but ok, I think I got it now


Matbe this could help understanding better http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------

